

IPv6 Ping Pong (2007) - ghshephard
http://www.potaroo.net/ispcol/2007-05/6pong.html

======
ghshephard
Inspired by the conversation in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8514990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8514990)
regarding Postel's "...be liberal in what you accept."

